# Brownies ( authored by: Linda Collister )



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

It is tough to think of a better treat than chocolate brownies. Authoress Linda Collister´s mouthwatering book, hosts a range of classic and evolutionary recipes. Some of her specialties include: blonde butterscotch brownies, traditional American brownies and her gooey goozing recipe with decadent black chocolate.

A lovely Valentine´s Day Treat ...

Published by: Ryland, Peters and Small


----------

